
Facebook gets dumped from an S&P index that tracks socially responsible - plotteddancer16
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/13/facebook-dumped-from-sp-esg-index-of-socially-responsible-companies.html
======
ComputerGuru
Why was it on there in the first place? It's hardly as if they just did an
about-face that reversed their social standing.

~~~
farisjarrah
Did you see the other member organizations of the ETF? I think their
definition of being "Socially Responsible" is highly suspicious. Here are the
top 10 ticker symbols in that index according to the S&P indicies website:
[https://www.spindices.com/indices/equity/sp-500-esg-index-
us...](https://www.spindices.com/indices/equity/sp-500-esg-index-usd)

Microsoft Corp, Apple Inc., Amazon.com Inc, Johnson & Johnson, JP Morgan Chase
& Co, Alphabet Inc C, Alphabet Inc A, Exxon Mobil Corp, Visa Inc A, Procter &
Gamble

How Exxon Mobile and Amazon are "Socially Responsible" companies is beyond
comprehension.

~~~
ekimekim
It's in comparison to weapons manufacturers, coal and oil companies, etc. A
"less awful" index, if you will. If they were actually only including socially
responsible companies the index would be useless, as it would be empty.

~~~
AznHisoka
Why would it be empty? I can name several socially responsible companies like
Blackbaud (software for non profits) and Docusign (sponsors save the
rainforest initiatives)

------
daniel-cussen
I think this is valuable for those that wanted to track S&P 500 minus
Facebook, which several commenters talked about previously.

